# Suche ein gutes Strategiespiel.



## SpeCnaZ (3. Juli 2014)

Moin,
ich weiß es gab schooon tausende Threads dazu ich erstelle aber such meinen eigenen.

Ich bitte euch um Hilfe. Ich suche ein gutes Strategiespiel ob alt oder neu ist mir egal die Grafik ist auch unwichtig.

Was ic schon gezockt habe:
-Total War Serie
-Crusader Knights 2
-Tropico
-Crusaders
-Civi 5 (habe noch 3 und 4 aber noch nie gezockt)
-Banished
-Siedler 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## ParaD0x1 (3. Juli 2014)

Wenn ältere auch dabei sein können ..

- Warzone
- Earth 2150, 2160
- Command & Conquer
- World in Conflicht 1&2
- die Völker
- Z 

(merkst schon, bin mehr moderner Krieg typ )


----------



## Hansvonwurst (3. Juli 2014)

Ich persönlich mag "Sins of a Solar Empire".
Dann könnte man sich mit Starcraft 2 das E-Sport-Strategiespiel schlechthin mal ansehen.
X-Com wäre auch noch einen Blick wert.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (3. Juli 2014)

Ok danke für Vorschläge . Ich brauche keine tolle Grafik  mir ist Spielspaß viel wichtiger.

Gibt es auch Spiele über Mittelalter oder Römer/Griechenzeit?


----------



## Best11163 (3. Juli 2014)

Age of empires


----------



## Goyoma (3. Juli 2014)

Star Craft 2


----------



## ParaD0x1 (3. Juli 2014)

Ja das Spiel heißt sogar "Die Römer"


----------



## SpeCnaZ (3. Juli 2014)

Ohhh ^^ 

Age of Empires kenn ich .

StarCraft 2 ob das ein Strategiespiel ist 

Was ist mit Panzer General?


----------



## Goyoma (3. Juli 2014)

Naja was ist SC2 sonst?!


----------



## ParaD0x1 (3. Juli 2014)

Goyoma schrieb:


> Naja was ist SC2 sonst?!


 
Egoshooter, weißte doch


----------



## Goyoma (3. Juli 2014)

ParaD0x1 schrieb:


> Egoshooter, weißte doch



Ahh, ja klar, haha


----------



## Medicate (3. Juli 2014)

Company of Heroes 1. top game 
das 2te hab ich noch nicht gespielt, dürfte aber auch nicht so schlecht sein, denk ich


----------



## SpeCnaZ (3. Juli 2014)

Ja das COH I habe ich  funzt da Multiplayer ?


----------



## azzih (3. Juli 2014)

X-com mit Addon
Starcraft2, wobei das halt stark kompetetiv ausgerichtet ist
Rome2: Mittlerweile auch endlich spielbar
Warcraft 3: Immer noch beste Kampagne aller Strategiespiele
Age of Mythology: Gabs grad bei Steam in ner aufgehübschten Version für 14€, spiel das mit nem Kumpel immer im Multiplayer

Aber generell erstmal X-Com und CoH kaufen wenn du günstig rankommst (als Keys sollte das möglich sein )


----------



## InGoodFaith (3. Juli 2014)

Wenn dir CoH 1 gefallen hat, würde ich mir für den MP CoH 2 besorgen. Das bekommst du oft schon für 10€ und hat meines Erachtens einen Klasse Multiplayer, und im Gegensatz zu Teil 1 fehlen da keine Mitspieler.


----------



## Nazzy (3. Juli 2014)

Rise of Nations, CoH, Warcraft, Stronghold Crusader, C&C Generals, Alarmstufe Rot 3, AoE 1-3


----------



## Painkiller (3. Juli 2014)

> Ich bitte euch um Hilfe. Ich suche ein gutes Strategiespiel ob alt oder neu ist mir egal die Grafik ist auch unwichtig.



Hier mal ein paar! 

Age of Mythology Extended Edition -> Age of Mythology: Extended Edition (PC) im Test - GameStar.de
Dungeon Keeper 2
Company of Heroes 2
Hearts of Iron III
Wargame-Reihe
RUSE
Supreme Commander 1+2
Warcraft 3 inkl. Add On
Anno-Reihe
Warhammer 40K Dawn of War I inkl. Add Ons
Spellforce 2 inkl. Add Ons
Rise of Nations: Rise of Legends
Homeworld 1+2
Imperium Galactica 2 
Democracy 3



ParaD0x1 schrieb:


> Wenn ältere auch dabei sein können ..
> 
> - Warzone
> - Earth 2150, 2160
> ...



World in Conflict 2? Hab ich was verpasst? 
Gibt doch nur einen Teil inkl. Add On! 



> Ich persönlich mag "Sins of a Solar Empire".


 Ich zock gerade Rebellion mit Star Trek Armada III Mod! Fetzt schon ordentlich. Nur blöd das das Spiel leider nicht auf Multicore setzt. :/ Gerade bei richtig großen Schlachten geht der CPU schnell die Puste aus. Naja Sins 2 wird das dann hoffentlich ja unterstützen.


----------



## 442 (3. Juli 2014)

Eindeutig _Age of Empires 2_ (meinetwegen die HD-Edition wenn du noch keine hast) oder _Stronghold Crusader _(da dann Extreme), damit verbring ich heute noch jede Menge Stunden. Auch wenn sie schon genannt wurden, sind beides meiner Meinung nach herausragende Spiele. 

Wenn mich die anderen genannt in dem Thread auch so begeistern können, bin ich jetzt wohl bis zum Erscheinen bis Star Citizen voll ausgelastet.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (3. Juli 2014)

Hmm  danke für die Hilfe  gehe bald auf die Jagd ^^ (Keys kaufen)

Kennt ihr gute Mods für CoH I ? Funzt da der MUltiplayer ?


----------



## Painkiller (3. Juli 2014)

> Kennt ihr gute Mods für CoH I ? Funzt da der MUltiplayer ?


Schau dir mal die Blitzkrieg-Mod näher an: Blitzkrieg-Mod for Company of Heroes: Opposing Fronts - Mod DB


----------



## SpeCnaZ (3. Juli 2014)

Danke 

Ich habe ne Seite gefunden ist die gut oder nicht ?


----------



## Painkiller (4. Juli 2014)

Die Seite ist halt eine Übersicht welche Mods es gibt, und wo man sie findet. Ich persönlich kenne sie nicht. Mods lade ich immer bei ModDB oder direkt auf der Website der Teams. -> Games and mods development for Windows, Linux and Mac - Mod DB


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Juli 2014)

Hier fehlt eindeutig noch der Mehrteiler Commandos


----------



## Painkiller (4. Juli 2014)

Das wäre für mich eher ein Taktik-Spiel.


----------



## Suebafux (4. Juli 2014)

Empire Earth (Teil 1)


----------



## smilefist (12. Dezember 2015)

Fire emblem 7,8
Fire emblem awakening
auf dem pc kannst eben durch nen emulator 7 oder 8 spielen oder durch den dolphin emulator auch fire emblem path of radiance welches auch ein sehr gutes spiel ist


----------



## Octabus (14. Dezember 2015)

"Starcraft 2" besitzt meines Erachtens ein sehr fortschrittliches und angenehmes Gameplay - muss es ja auch haben. Wenn du willst, kannst du es ja einmal antesten - gibt auch einen umfangreichen Arcade-Modus (nutzergenerierte Karten).

"Warcraft 3" kannst du auch probieren, ist aber halt schon relativ alt und im Multiplayerbereich sieht es eher ungünstig aus (insbesondere im Battle.net nur mehr leere Lobbies, verdammt hoher Ping und viele Hacker/Abuser).


----------

